# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Ich habs getan:-)))

## Julina

Hallo liebe Oldies,

heute ist ein historischer Tag fr mich, ich habe es echt gewagt und meine Bewerbung fr ein Zweitstudium abgeschickt!!!

Meine Gte, bin irgendwie ganz aufgeregt. Aber mal ehrlich ... Was fr ein Aufwand...

Antrag, Begrndung, Ortsantrag, Begrndung, Gutachten, Nachweise und Beglaubigungen ber Beglaubigungen! Find ich echt Wahnsinn!  :Keks: 

Jetzt heit es hoffen.Bin aber so erleichtert alles weg zu haben, diese Begrndung hat mich echt Nerven gekostet.

Wer von Euch hat den Schritt dieser Tage auch gewagt? 
Wrd mich ber Austausch freuen!

Julina

----------


## Unbekannter

Ich habe es dieses Jahr auch gewagt und die Bewerbung abgeschickt!
Mache mir nur leider nicht allzuviel Hoffnung mit meiner Begrndung und ohne Begrndung reichen meine Punkte nie und nimmer. Aber erstmal abwarten, manchmal geschehen ja noch Wunder.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

..............

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Wnsch euch beiden VIEL GLCK !
Was waren denn eure Erststudien ?

----------


## Julina

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Da wnsche ich Dir ganz viel Glck Unbekannter  ::-winky: 

@ Khiri: Danke schn Khiri! Hast Du Dich denn auch beworben?

Ich habe vorher Berufspdagogik fr Gesundheitsberufe studiert (bin vorher schon Krankenschwester gewesen) und habe mein Studium letzten September abgeschlossen. Jetzt arbeite ich als Lehrerin in einer Altenpflegeschule  :Grinnnss!:  Ist auch schn, aber nicht meine Erfllung.

Oh mann, hoffe so sehr dass es klappt...

----------


## thirteen

Aber es steht doch auch irgendwo, man muss bis irgendwann bescheid geben, ob man den Platz antritt oder nicht? Was ist damit gemeint? Oder hab ich was missverstanden?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

An unserer Uni: Wenn man sich einschreibt, gibt man das zweite Zulassungsblatt unterschrieben ab,damit bescheinigst du ,dass du den Platz annimmst , damit hat sichs....

----------


## jabadaba

hallo,
ich habe mich auch um einen studienplatz beworben (wenn es nun auch schon ein paar wochen her ist). als erststudium habe ich lehramt studiert. ich drcke uns allen hier im thread die daumen, dass es klappt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thirteen

Danke Coxy....
Dann brauch ich ja "nur noch" nen Platz... oh Gott, ich glaube, ich wre sooo enttuscht, wenns nicht klappt.
Viel Glck Allen!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## taiasama

Je naeher der Termin der Entscheidung kommt, desto kribbeliger werde ich, weil der Wunsch gross ist, "mit dabei zu sein". Aber ich bin Realist genug, und rechne mit einer Menge an Abiturienten und Zweitstudienbewerbern.

----------


## LotF

Abiturienten sind ja egal, die 3% werden ja so oder so frei gehalten. Daher sind die doppelten Abijahrgnge die nchsten Semester auch egal ;)

----------


## BaSa

LotF: auf was bezieht sich die 3%???

jabadaba: Warum willst du Medizin studieren? (ist nicht schlimm gemeint, wollte hren, warum du einen Wechsel vor hast???)

----------


## LotF

3% der Studienpltze sind Zweitstudienbewerbern reserviert. Daher ist es egal, ob sich 5000 oder 50.000 Abiturienten bewerben, das spielt fr die Zweitstudienbewerber (und Bundeswehroffiziere) keine Rolle.

----------


## jabadaba

[QUOTE=BaSa

jabadaba: Warum willst du Medizin studieren? (ist nicht schlimm gemeint, wollte hren, warum du einen Wechsel vor hast???)[/QUOTE]

hi, ich wollte das schon immer, hab es nach dem abi nur nicht gemacht, weil mich die naturwissenschaften abgeschreckt haben. aber da der wunsch noch immer da und so gro ist, mchte ich mich einfach da durchbeien. und warum mchtest du es?

----------


## Rhiannon

> ich wollte das schon immer, hab es nach dem abi nur nicht gemacht, weil mich die naturwissenschaften abgeschreckt haben. aber da der wunsch noch immer da und so gro ist, mchte ich mich einfach da durchbeien.



Genau das war/ist auch mein Grund frs Zweitstudium  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Wnsch euch allen, dass ihr nen Studienplatz bekommt!

----------


## taiasama

> 3% der Studienpltze sind Zweitstudienbewerbern reserviert. Daher ist es egal, ob sich 5000 oder 50.000 Abiturienten bewerben, das spielt fr die Zweitstudienbewerber (und Bundeswehroffiziere) keine Rolle.


Danke, LotF!  ::-winky: 

Das ist die entscheidende Voraussetzung fuer meine Behauptung im "Messzahl"-Thread, dass bei steigenden Bewerberzahlen der Abiturienten (heuer) die 3 % fuer die Zweistudienbewerber eigentlich eine Verbesserung ihrer Chancen darstellen, naemlich im Verhaeltnis zur steigenden Zahl der Gesamtstudienbewerber.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## beuteline

> Danke, LotF! 
> 
> Das ist die entscheidende Voraussetzung fuer meine Behauptung im "Messzahl"-Thread, dass bei steigenden Bewerberzahlen der Abiturienten (heuer) die 3 % fuer die Zweistudienbewerber eigentlich eine Verbesserung ihrer Chancen darstellen, naemlich im Verhaeltnis zur steigenden Zahl der Gesamtstudienbewerber.


Nur, wenn auch mehr Studienpltze angeboten werden, die 3% sind 3% der Gesamtzahl der zu vergebendem Studienpltze in einem Semester, nicht 3 % der Bewerber!
(das wren bei ca. 37000 Interssenten im WS  um die 1110 Pltze, die wrden vielleicht fr alle Zweitstudienbewerber reichen :Top: )
Hoffen wir einfach mal, da wegen steigender Beweberzahlen insgesamt mehr Studienpltze geschaffen werden, dann haben wir Zweitstudienbewerber auch grere Chancen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

lg, beuteline

----------


## LotF

beuteline, taiasama meinte dies im Verhltnis zu den Erstbewerbern und da stimmt die Aussage.

----------


## beuteline

> beuteline, taiasama meinte dies im Verhltnis zu den Erstbewerbern und da stimmt die Aussage.


habs nochmal gelesen und verstehs immer noch nicht... :Grinnnss!: 

naja, doof bleibt doof, da helfen keine Pillen :Wand: 

beuteline

PS: Mathe hab ich im Erststudium nicht gebraucht.... ::-oopss:

----------


## thirteen

@styleforce: Ich glaube ja.

@beuteline: Hi erstmal wieder  :Smilie: 
Ich glaub, dass es tatschlich um die 3% der zu vergebenden Pltze geht, die werden wohl ziemlich gleich bleiben. ich hab neulich schonmal versucht, auszurechnen, wieviele Pltze es wohl insgesamt circa gibt und wieviele dann wohl fr Zweitstudienbewerber ungefhr vorhanden sind..... jemand ne Schtzung?

----------


## beuteline

> Ist zwar nicht ganz on topic aber: Beim Anton zhlt fr Zweitstudienbewerber nur die Wartezeit. D.h. ich kreuze im Anton "nein" beim AdH und Abiturbesten an und nur bei der Wartezeit "ja", richtig?


@styleforce: ja, das stimmt, so hab ichs gemacht, und mein Kontrollblatt war laut ZVS fehlerfrei

@thirteen: hi, welcome back :hmmm...: 

255 Pltze sind schon wenig, aber wer will sich nochmal Minimum 6 Jahre Studium (=viel Lernen, wenig Zeit, wenig Geld...) antun? Ich denke, da sind eben nicht so die Massen, die das WIRKLICH, WIRKLICH (!!) wollen.... die meisten schreckt wahrscheinlich die Dauer ab!

Wei eigentlich jemand, wieviele Zweitstudienbewerber es die letzen Semester gab? Da hab ich nix gefunden drber....


LG, von beuteline

PS: was anderes: Meint ihr ich soll mal bei uns in der Arbeit bei einer Nekropsie (Maus, Ratte oder Kaninchen) mitmachen? So um zu sehen ob ich chirurgische Begabung habe?  ::-oopss:

----------


## taiasama

Die Erst-Plaetze jedes Jahr sind je nach Uni zahlenmaessig verschieden. Man kann gemaess seiner Ortspraeferenz sich ungefaehr die Chancen ausrechnen. Im Schnitt viell. 2 oder 3 pro WS. Wenn auch eine Zahnmedizinische Fakultaet an derselben Uni ist, dann muss man mit Bewerbern rechnen, die Kieferchirurgen werden wollen.

Da Uni Luebeck wohl gerettet ist, wie es aussieht, sind ca. 3 Plaetze in Luebeck sicher *FREU*

Niemand tut sich nur aus Spass 6 Jahre Studium an, klar. Interessant, dass die Zahl der Zweitstudienbewerber offenbar steigt. Es koennen doch nicht alle ploetzlich in eine Sinnkrise fallen, oder vom Job frustriert sein?

Eines ist jedoch klar: Da heisst es immer, man soll sich beruflich weiterqualifizieren und immer am Ball bleiben. Aber warum wird es dann gerade den Zweitstudienbewerbern in einem Bereich so schwer gemacht, der sich zunehmend zu einer interdisziplinaeren Wissenschaft ausweitet, wo es nicht nur der medizinischen Kompetenz bedarf, sondern gerade auch "nicht-naturwissenschaftlicher" Kompetenzen, wie z.B. BWL oder Jura, oder Ethik etc. Warum muss man sich fuer solche Motive grundsaetzlich rechtfertigen, waehrend jeder "normale" Abiturient das nur an jenen Unis muss, die Auswahlgespraeche haben?

----------


## thirteen

Och nee, so in Zahlen ausgeschrieben sieht das ja gleich viel schlimmer aus  :grrrr....: 

Gestern kam erst wieder im Ersten irgendsoein blabla-zuwenig-rzte Beitrag...
Mei, dann gebt uns halt nen Platz!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## beuteline

> Habt Ihr eigentlich im Zulassungsantrag unter dem Punkt "Frhere Immatrikulation" bei Jahr/Semester, Semester immatrikuliert noch was per Hand eingetragen? Ist m.E. ja fr die Gruppe "3" abgeschlossenes Studium nicht relevant und Anton hat auch nicht gefragt oder???


Ich hab grade nochmal bei mir nachgeschaut, das reicht. Man musste doch sowiso sein Zeugnis mitschicken, wegen der Note.
Ich hab nix per Hand eingetragen, war ok so.
Ist volkommen egal, wie lang man vorher studiert hat, wenn man nen Abschlu hat, werden alle in einen Topf "Zweitstudienbewerber" geworfen.

lg, beuteline

----------


## beuteline

@styleforce: gern geschehen. Kannst Du Dein Kontrollblatt nicht ansehen?


Noch genau 1 Monat, dann sollte man schon was online sehen, oder?
In anderen Freds hie es immer so 1 Tag vor Versand wren die Ergebnisse da schon zu sehen (aber nur, wenn man ne Zusage bekommt...).

Manche rufen ja dann an, und bohren nach Ergebnissen...fllt fr mich flach, weil ich da grade KPP mache... ::-angel: 

Am besten ich geh dann gar nicht online, die Krise krieg ich frh genug, wenn nix am 12.8. im Briefkasten ist...vor allem wird dann das Praktikum ziemlich schwerfallen, die folgenden 2 Wochen :peng: 

Ich drck uns weiterhin allen die Daumen.

Jetzt gehts erst mal an den See... bis jetzt war es zu hei zum rausgehen...

lg, beuteline :Party:

----------

